# Go, Nitzy, go!



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

I've started taking more pictures of Nitzy and I want to share them with you guys.  Also, any comments on what her colour is would also be awesome! I know she's not now, but I think when she was a baby she might have been snowflake because she has one or two pure white quills, which is cute. anyway, Nitzy!

http://i52.tinypic.com/o0e52x.jpg

http://i53.tinypic.com/2mqoy7t.jpg

http://i55.tinypic.com/oqm2ih.jpg

Also, you can see some of her broken and odd quills if you look hard enough.  In the one's with her nose out, I had her on my desk with a hand warmer (Got one for christmas ) under a blanket and in her hat. She started lying on her side real comfy-like. always makes me worry when she does that cause I think she's dying. <.< I have a lot of jitters about her.. Haha


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Awww, she looks so comfortable in those pictures! I love the look of a comfy hedgie ^_^

No comments on color, though her darker banded quills remind me of my own little hedgie man.

~Katie


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwwwe! She's such a cutie!! Looks very comfortable & Happy & sleepy. My color guess would be Algerian brown or chocolate. (?)


----------



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

Been a while since I updated pictures. Soo, here's some pictures! I kind of recently made a thread about Nitzy burrowing under her litter, and I caught her in the act again. Also, when I got up this morning, she was sleeping under her litter. :roll: It might be a dig box thing, so I plan on making one eventually!

but alas;

http://img709.imageshack.us/i/dscf7057t.jpg/

http://img840.imageshack.us/i/dscf7059.jpg/

http://img408.imageshack.us/i/dscf7061y.jpg/

http://img87.imageshack.us/i/dscf7063l.jpg/

http://img843.imageshack.us/i/dscf7067.jpg/

http://img408.imageshack.us/i/dscf7069q.jpg/

http://img109.imageshack.us/i/dscf7071p.jpg/

http://img214.imageshack.us/i/dscf7073s.jpg/

http://img207.imageshack.us/i/dscf7075j.jpg/

http://img717.imageshack.us/i/dscf7077j.jpg/

http://img340.imageshack.us/i/dscf7079.jpg/

http://img821.imageshack.us/i/dscf7081x.jpg/

http://img834.imageshack.us/i/dscf7083.jpg/

http://img823.imageshack.us/i/dscf7085.jpg/


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

These pictures are ZOMG cute, you really have a gorgeous little one. Can't comment on the litterpan, Charlie refused to wheel with his in so I had to eventually take it out...


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is so funny how she hid under the litter box :lol: I love getting to see pics of her, she's adorable. Your liner is a very pretty fabric.


----------



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

Hahaha. She has three different patterned liners in at the moment... :roll: That's just my fault because I can't decide how I want to do her panelling (her cage is very temporary at the moment )


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww, she is so cute.
I would say she is Algerian chocolate. He colour looks quite close to Pliny.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

That one of her snout and a single eye peering out from under the litter tray is priceless! :lol:


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

My lil girl burrows in her litter too. I don't complain since that usually means she'll do her business there  Though she does somehow get her litter on her liner which is hard to clean.


----------



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

Sooo, she's chillin' at the moment under her litterpan again. I also went and bought her a tunnel, which she tried going under as well.  It's just weird because she's not a liner diver... I guess I'm going to just have to accept I have one of those goofy hedgies.  I wonder if there's a support group.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Nitzy's adorable! That is so funny that she loves to go under the litter box! She's so cute!!


----------



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

Whenever Nitzy gets comfy in my lap, she would often make this like...seizure motion. Or like, the hiccups. I had no idea what it was, and when I tried looking she would always stop. Well last night I finally found out what she's doing! She's cleaning her feet! Haha. I'm not sure if that means I should up the foot baths or not.  It's not like her feet get filthy either, I mean she only uses the washroom once a night. =/

http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/2758/dscf7089.jpg


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Such a little cutie. All curled up.


----------



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

Sooo. I always wake up to a thrown about cage, but this morning was just ridiculous! Haha. I'm tempted to rename her Godzilla. She even managed to get the leg off her wheel... and in this picture she's lying under her pan. I thought she kicked that habit. :roll:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I loved every single picture!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Ophelia said:


> Sooo. I always wake up to a thrown about cage, but this morning was just ridiculous! Haha. I'm tempted to rename her Godzilla. She even managed to get the leg off her wheel... and in this picture she's lying under her pan. I thought she kicked that habit. :roll:


She's an addict. She needs to 'hit bottom'.
:lol: :lol: :lol: 
"Hit bottom" !!!!
:lol: 
Get it??
I kill me.


----------

